# Promoted to Gokyu tonight!



## ETinCYQX (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all.

Tonight, in a seminar-style class, I was promoted to yellow belt. I'm around six months in to Judo alongside TKD and I love it, it's like a different world and it's a lot of fun.

I honestly thought I didn't care about belts anymore after years in TKD, but I'm so proud of myself it's crazy. 

I'm also proud of the way I performed. I mean I don't think I was awesome or anything, but I knew my stuff, I did everything well, and my Sensei was happy with it. It's a really good feeling and it's reminded me of why I love martial arts.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mass (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! 

I'm happier with myself than I have any business being.:boing2:


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 25, 2011)

congratulations! well done.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 25, 2011)

You have every right to be proud of yourself!

edit: Fir the record, i thought the thread title said you were promoted to *Goku *which just shows you how much of a dork i am.
*




*


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha! that's what I thought my certificate said at first too.


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats!

 TKD and Judo can be a pretty nice mix and if anything doing both is GREAT for your health.

 I have not done TKD since I was a teen but it laid a basic foundation that has helped me with every art I have studied.

 I recently started doing strikes and kicks from Horse, Back and Front Stance for the physical training aspect alone.

 Keep it up and keep enjoying your time on the mats.

Shugyo!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> Congrats!
> 
> TKD and Judo can be a pretty nice mix and if anything doing both is GREAT for your health.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot all, very much appreciated. 

I like the grappling aspect it's added, but more than anything I like being a student again. I also personally think it's an important perspective to keep as a TKD teacher.


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Fyn


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## lklawson (Apr 12, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> Congratulations!


I don't intend to offend, but please pay attention to the dates of the posts.  Both of the "congratulations" posts you've made to promotion announcements are for initial announcements made more than a year ago.  You may not be intentionally thread-necro-ing, but the congrats are pretty belated if you know what I mean.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 12, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you Grasshopper


----------

